
First Atomic Clock Receives an IEEE Milestone - sohkamyung
http://theinstitute.ieee.org/tech-history/technology-history/device-that-revolutionized-timekeeping-receives-an-ieee-milestone
======
anfractuosity
For anyone curious about atomic clocks, the time nuts mailing list is really
interesting imo :)

[http://www.leapsecond.com/time-nuts.htm](http://www.leapsecond.com/time-
nuts.htm)

A while ago I tried to measure the phase difference between two of my Rubidium
ones

[https://www.anfractuosity.com/projects/rubidium-
clocks/](https://www.anfractuosity.com/projects/rubidium-clocks/)

I would like to try that again at some point, if I can fix one of my clocks
again, as I don't think I got the timebase setting right.

As an aside the light from the rubidium bulb, glows a really nice purpleish
colour :)

I'm sure I read that there are now atomic clocks, which are so accurate, they
'tick' at different rates, depending on their height in a room.

This is what I was thinking of:
[http://www.riken.jp/en/research/rikenresearch/highlights/828...](http://www.riken.jp/en/research/rikenresearch/highlights/8280/)

It seems it's an Optical Lattice Clock.

------
LeoPanthera
And now you can buy a genuine atomic wristwatch. (Not the usual fake "atomic"
watches that receive the time from a radio signal.)

[https://www.hoptroff.com/collections/atomic-
timepieces](https://www.hoptroff.com/collections/atomic-timepieces)

They're kinda ugly, and hilariously expensive, but probably the last word in
wristwatch accuracy.

~~~
vostok
Not only are they ugly, but setting the time with NTP seems strange if you
want atomic clock level of accuracy.

~~~
LeoPanthera
If your watch is _that_ accurate, you probably want the initial time set to be
as accurate as possible, I suppose?

------
wishbone
I've always been fascinated with the measurement of time since I was young.
Well deserved milestone.

------
madez
Are there genuine atomic clocks on the market for private computing?

~~~
k33l0r
Seems that you can at least buy a Quantum SA.45s Chip Scale Atomic Clock for a
mere $928:

\- [https://www.microsemi.com/products/timing-synchronization-
sy...](https://www.microsemi.com/products/timing-synchronization-
systems/embedded-timing-solutions/components/sa-45s-chip-scale-atomic-clock)

\- [https://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/microsemi-
corporat...](https://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/microsemi-
corporation/990-00123-000/990-00123-000-ND/6153768)

~~~
toomuchtodo
What a time to be alive.

